# connect zu Oracle 9i



## Ferra (3. Feb 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche per Java einen connect zu einer Oracle 9i.
Das ein oder andere Prob habe ich dabei schon gelöst.

Aber jetzt häng ich total.

Bei dem Versuch

```
Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:oracle:oci:@localhost:1521:MySID", "myUser", "myPwd");
```

bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: java/sql/Savepoint
        at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.getConnectionInstance(OracleDriver.java:468)
        at oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver.connect(OracleDriver.java:314)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
        at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
        at OraConnect.main(OraConnect.java:14)


Hab schon gegoogelt, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Weiß jemand Rat????????

Gruß

Ferra


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2006)

arbeitest du mit einem JDK < 1.4?


----------



## Ferra (3. Feb 2006)

Auf der Maschine, auf der das Ganze laufen soll, sieht's so aus:

java version "1.3.1_01"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.3.1_01)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.3.1_01, mixed mode)


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2006)

jep, der Treiber den du nimmst ist "zu neu"


----------



## Ferra (3. Feb 2006)

Na super.

Was nehm ich dann???  Die "Vorgängerversion" (classes12.jar) läuft doch aber nicht mit 9i, oder??????????


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2006)

Ausprobieren geht über Studieren?

Schau mal in die 9i Installationsordner, die lief doch auch mit einem 1.3er JRE (glaub ich...?) => irgenwo ist da auch ein passender classes12.jar mit drin


----------



## Ferra (3. Feb 2006)

Korrrrrrrrrrrrrrekt   

Da gibt es ein classes111.jar

Das funzt. Danke dafür.


----------



## thE_29 (3. Feb 2006)

Ich habe in der Firma eine Oracle10i Datenbank mit classes12 betrieben!!

Also wirds bei 9 auch gehn!


----------

